# Handsome male Golden PB in Athens, AL dog pound



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks!

Please contact Gulf South and I'll email Martha at J&L Golden Rescue in AL.
My friend Renee volunteers at this pound so if any rescue or person wants him you can email Renee at:
[email protected] and [email protected]
and she can get him to boarding after he is fixed if you can pay the boarding.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

He's gorgeous. Hope he gets pulled soon.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, he is beautiful!!
It says turned in, I wonder if they mean surrender? There is no minimum hold time for surrenders, right?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just called on this beautiful boy - no one has contacted them yet. I would be willing to pay adoption fee and at least foster (would love to keep if it worked out) if no one else is able to come forward. 

FYI - they said he is 4 years old, no reason why he was turned in, and that he was very active and liked to jump on folks (which may be why). He has not be neutered.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MotherHen is in AL?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is inside story I got from friend at pound...*

Jake has been a client of Dr.'ssince he was a puppy. He is 4 years old, purebred, always been UTD on shots. His owner brought him in hoping to get a good home because he didn't have enough time to give Jake. (holding my tongue - there are so many other avenues he could have tried.....) Perhaps the good dr. suggested bringing him in to rehome him....... I'm sorry - I was supposed to be holding my tongue.


JEALOUS: That is a wonderful offer.
It costs $65 to neuter/adopt to keep Jake safe. That would keep him safe for about two days but then Jake has to go somewhere, like boarding. My Friend Renee knows a great place called bark Avenue for $15 a day.
You are about 5 1/2 hrs. from the pound and Martha's rescue in Birmingham is about 3 hrs. from you.
I am hoping that Martha will say her rescue J&L Golden Ret. Rescue will take Jake and perhaps you could foster Jake for her.

Please don't anyone repeat what my friend from Dog POund said about Jake above.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

I would have had to hold my tongue on that 2  If I was close (and didn't have a foster right now) I would take him in a heartbeat. I emailed Gulf South with no reply yet...

jealous1- definitely go get him!! I'm sure GulfSouth would be willing to help you find him a home if you decided it didn't work out with you. He is so gorgeous, a beautiful dog that got the stiff end of the bargain...

Nicole


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

jealous1 said:


> Just called on this beautiful boy - no one has contacted them yet. I would be willing to pay adoption fee and at least foster (would love to keep if it worked out) if no one else is able to come forward.
> 
> FYI - they said he is 4 years old, no reason why he was turned in, and that he was very active and liked to jump on folks (which may be why). He has not be neutered.


 
Well, I say go for it!!
It looks like a 5 hour drive though


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd give J & L or Sunshine (one of our members here) a buzz and offer to foster to adopt. They may have a foster application process, but you'd have to contact one of them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update on Jake*

Here is the latest news!

He is to be neutered tomorrow and I will get him tomorrow afternoon.
Thanks for letting me know.
Ronita with TVGRR 

***Jealous: Maybe you could foster for TVGRR*

Contact Information: 
TVGRR
Mailing Address P.O. Box 32973 
City, State Zip Knoxville, TN 37930 
Phone: 865-558-3100 Fax: 
Principal Contact(s): Dottie Sherer/Lillian Frazier 
E-mail address: [email protected] 
Web site address: www.tvgrr.com 
Territory Serviced: TN, AL, SE KY, Western North and South Carolina 
Organizational Information: 
Year Formed: Incorporated: 501(c)3 Insured: 
1997 Yes - 1998 Yes - 2000 Yes


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Karen519 - Thanks for helping out with Jake--he is such a beauty and reminds my of my Summer (pink nose and all). I have just sent an e-mail to the above address you provided asking them to contact me if they need a foster. I also let them know I volunteered to cover the $65 adoption fee. If you hear from them on either foster or financial assistance, please let me know. T.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

jealous1 said:


> Hi Karen519 - Thanks for helping out with Jake--he is such a beauty and reminds my of my Summer (pink nose and all). I have just sent an e-mail to the above address you provided asking them to contact me if they need a foster. I also let them know I volunteered to cover the $65 adoption fee. If you hear from them on either foster or financial assistance, please let me know. T.


If you do hook up with the rescue and foster for them, be sure to FTA...Foster to adopt in case you fall in love and can't let him go. 

We had someone foster a Lab for an area rescue and they were happy with them fostering, but when they decided to adopt they had to jump through hoops! In the end they were able to adopt, but they were beside themselves thinking they were going to be turned down.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Kimm--I basically did that with Maggie, my wanna-be sheltie from KY. I was really just going to foster, but after she developed parvo and it took so much to pull her through, I couldn't give her up. Luckily, the rescue group waived her adoption fee and paid to have her spayed after I paid all of the vet bills to treat her. I wasn't married then so it was a lot easier. DH would definitely take some convincing to be able to actually adopt, but if he (or another "right" one) really fit right in with all of my other babies . . . .


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Our foster parents always have first option to adopt over anyone else.
They are stringently screened and trained before they can foster.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

karen519 - I just checked my e-mail and my e-mail to TGVRR was returned undeliverable--can't figure out why. Would appreciate any help you can give if they need my help. T.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous1 Try this email. Sorry!!*

http://www.tvgrr.com/contactus.lasso

Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. 
A 501(c)3 Non-Profit Organization

Featured Golden
Kylie 


*Contact Us
You may contact TVGRR by 
Emailing us at: [email protected] 
Calling us at: (865) 558-3100 
Mailing us at: P.O. Box 32973, Knoxville, TN 37930 *


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Okay - just tried again. It seemed to go on the 2nd try.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

So glad to hear he has been pulled and is safe!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

2nd try didn't go. Karen519 I tried to respond to you but don't know if it went through. I will try again tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

jealous1-
Here is the email contact I have for TVGRR...
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry:

I just emld. TVGRR with another email address that Martha had sent me today and cc'd you on it and asked her to reply to both of us, so I hope we hear something about Jake!!

In a message dated 5/28/2008 3:25:08 P.M. Central Daylight Time, [email protected] writes:
He is to be neutered tomorrow and I will get him tomorrow afternoon.
Thanks for letting me know.
Ronita with TVGRR


----------



## Phelan.froggy (May 26, 2008)

I love this forum. It is FILLED with movers and shakers! He sure is a handsome boy!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just got a call from TVGRR - Jake is fully taken care of! I know they will find him a great home.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

YAY!!! Glad to hear he is safe!


----------

